# Quantity of FO for M&P?



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know, I know, such a basic question!..  
I usually only make single bars one at a time, so I know to use for ex. 1 Tbsp for an 5 oz bar...
But now I have a few trays where 2 lbs of soap fit.. and honestly, I'm a bit lazy sitting here doing the math from my 5 oz bar to 2 lbs, so could someone possibly give me a quick answer or send me to a site where they have calculations or something?


----------

